# BFD or DCX or DEQ ???



## markdonnaharris (Aug 4, 2007)

Ok...

I got a great deal on 4ea Crown XLS202D amps and thus my plans for my HT system have suddenly changed. I found Home Theater Shack and have become very interested in the REW/BFD abilities in liew of my previously planned Velodyne SMS-1 option for sub EQ.

Yes, a slippery slope. Now I am wondering about using a BFD or DCX2496 or DFQ2496 on the front & center chanels as well??? 

Now for the questions?
1) am I adding too much noise to the system by adding these extra components?
2) unballanced -> balanced inputs... do I need a DI800 between my Pre->BFD?
2b) is one needed between the Pre->Crown Amp? 

Here is the system:
Harman AVR645 Pre/Processor
Crown XLS202D amps all channels
Crown K2 bridged for sub amp
JBL HTI8 (1pair per channel net 4ohm load) F-C-R
JBL HTI8C Ls, Rs, Lr, Rr
JBL S1S-EX sub

Yes, Yes, in a pat life I worked for Harman and could buy Harman/JBL/Crown products at a very nice discount.

Anyway, any help, direction, observations would be helpful.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

*Re: FBD or DCX or DFQ ???*



markdonnaharris said:


> I found Home Theater Shack and have become very interested in the REW/BFD abilities in liew of my previously planned Velodyne SMS-1 option for sub EQ.


Hi mark, and welcome to the Shack!

Good choice in the BFD. I understand that the SMS-1 is also a great product, but I like the BFD for its super flexibility and price!



> Now for the questions?
> 1) am I adding too much noise to the system by adding these extra components?


In my opinion, probably yes. Go with room treatments to address higher frequency issues.



> 2) unballanced -> balanced inputs... do I need a DI800 between my Pre->BFD?


The BFD accepts balanced or unbalanced. You'll be fine. You might find you'll need a level boost, but deal with that later. No big deal, and I've never needed a level boost with a few different preamps.



> 2b) is one needed between the Pre->Crown Amp?


That I don't know. But if you go pre->BFD->Crown Amp, it should work just fine.

Good luck and have fun!


----------

